# Outfished by a girl on Portage Lakes on Sunday, wth?



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

We caught 3, biggest was her 3.2 lber. She also caught a 2.5 lber. I got a 2.3 lber. All on soft plastics in about 10 foot of water.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Wow! .............Oh! you mean the fish....................Wow!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow said:


> Wow! .............Oh! you mean the fish....................Wow!


you put it right...lol nice fish...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

what fish? I don't see any fish?


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> what fish? I don't see any fish?


lol awwwe i bet this poor guy never posts another pic of his girlfriend again.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Trust me when I say this guy didn't want to just show off the fish!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a feeling this post will get lots of views!

Great job!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way to go gal!!


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe that our girlfriends may play softball together. Kelli said that a girl on her team caught big bass out at portage lakes yesterday. It is a small world if that is the case. Nice fish.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't sweat it man, my sister get's me quite often. But don't let her know I told anyone or I'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Mitch, I don't mind, it's funny. MPD5094, you know me all to well. MAO10, yes, that is the same girl, small world. Saugeyesam, nice pics! Were going back out to Nimisila tonight, report to follow.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't worry fellas it happens to me all the time too lol nothing my girlfriend loves more then catching more fish than me


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice Willy B! Gotta love our fisherwomen!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I was out there from 5:00 to 9:00 PM and never had a bite. Bait fish being run all over the place too. Loks like you guys figured em out. Nice Job!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

The last thing I want to do is get my wife into fishing or hunting! That's my private getaway! LOL!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

With all the bait fish that's to be had this time of year, trying to figure a distinct pattern is pretty tough. I know our last two trips to the Muskingum River have been mediocre on account of all the shad pods. The messed up thing is, we see fish busting and blowing up the surface after the baitfish but getting one to hit any type of lure is tough! We have had some luck with cast netting live bait and just using a plain hook with no weight and no float and just tossing a live tail hooked shad into a likely cover. But then were fishing Hybrid Stripers.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

mpd5094 said:


> The last thing I want to do is get my wife into fishing or hunting! That's my private getaway! LOL!


I agree. My boat is my man-cave and not meant for my wife.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

surfin4stripers said:


> I agree. My boat is my man-cave and not meant for my wife.


Which is why I need to find a girlfriend. Ha!


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

surfin4stripers said:


> Which is why I need to find a girlfriend. Ha!


That is hilarious Surfin!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol i hear ya. plus it can be dangerous, ive taken many a crankbait to the face,throat,etc. from her line lol 




mpd5094 said:


> The last thing I want to do is get my wife into fishing or hunting! That's my private getaway! LOL!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just remember fellas what they say,"A bass doesn't know if it's a man or woman at the end of the line".


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> Just remember fellas what they say,"A bass doesn't know if it's a man or woman at the end of the line".


Well said! 
I've been outfished by a girl more than once. I think maybe twice. God I hope she doesn't read this......


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

G/F caught this smallmouth earlier in the year.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

fishngolf said:


> G/F caught this smallmouth earlier in the year.




I can't keep my eyes off........................that fish


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> Well said!
> I've been outfished by a girl more than once. I think maybe twice. God I hope she doesn't read this......


LOL..... Louie.... 
You can run.... but you cannot hide!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

How in the heck are you gonna fish with Ladies like that in the boat.
Great job on the fish Girls


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

couldn't concentrate on the bite if I had that kind of distraction! Congrats ladies!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Just remember fellas what they say,"A bass doesn't know if it's a man or woman at the end of the line".


Uh huh.....


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its an optical illusion. If you look closely there are fish in those pictures! There are some reall funny comments i could make but ill keep it clean! 

In all seriousness though, great fish, and great girl to be out there tearin em up with ya. Still trying to figure out how to make my girl catch the "fever".


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

lol i hear ya. My wife come with me about half the time. I have taught her a ton of things and it's nice to see her have fun out there. I like the company while I'm on the lake to. And I get outfished from time to time as well. But I look at it as I taught her how to fish so I must be a hell of a teacher


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just because they got boobs,wear make up,always leave the house with their hair done,shave their legs,etc,etc,etc doesn't mean that women can't outfish men on any given day & body of water.

Hell I wish I could get my wife to go fishing with me & our lil boy once in a while.I can get her to go out maybe once,twice if I'm lucky in a year.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Just because they got boobs,wear make up,always leave the house with their hair done,shave their legs,etc,etc,etc doesn't mean that women can't outfish men on any given day & body of water.
> 
> Hell I wish I could get my wife to go fishing with me & our lil boy once in a while.I can get her to go out maybe once,twice if I'm lucky in a year.


Gentleman, and this is why you should never give your wife your OGF password...

Just messing with ya Spfldbassguy!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hoping with as hot as it's been and going to continue to be this weekend that more pictures of girls outfishing the guys will be posted. It's always nice to see pictures of these fish when it's too hot to wear normal clothing!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Amen H20 mellon.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I hope this posting continues with more pics of the sexy women that fish our lakes in ne ohio . Keep the great postings coming. Its good in itself to see women on here fishing and seeing some pics. All you normally see is guys. This is a great refresher to the postings. Keep up the great pics!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Go to Atwood you'll get lots of photo opportunities there! I seriously doubt the Mods will allow posting more than a few of them though! Atwood is starting to turn into the Lake Havasu of Ohio.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

saugeyesam said:


> Go to Atwood you'll get lots of photo opportunities there! I seriously doubt the Mods will allow posting more than a few of them though! Atwood is starting to turn into the Lake Havasu of Ohio.


As many love to "photo share", keep in mind that this is a family site and that some members are kids and females. Lets try to get back with the first post which was out fished by a female, not see what fish has the bigger eyes! Thanks


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry Bob, I admit I was off base on that one!


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

thank god for beautiful outdoor women keep posting the pics love seeing the beautiful women who like to get there hads fishy


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha! I was wondering why this post had so many views.

The way I see it, why fish with a few of my ugly buddies when I can fish with a girl (wife) in a bikini or a pair of jeans and hip waders!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn! I've worked that same tree (your first pic) a million times and only caught one fish off it in the last 3 years. BTW, hang onto that partner of yours. A fish loving mate is wonderful thing to have.

My fishing partner is my best partner in every sense of the word. Here's a picture of her bass caught at Portage about 2 weeks prior to the one your partner caught:










Buick


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Buick, I plan to! Nice pic! Thanks to the other OGF'ers for keeping it somewhat decent as she is a member of this site as well!


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Dmuntean,
I know that tree too...my experience has been about the same as Buick's...tell your friend good work there. Congratulations to her for a nice fish; and hey Dennis, honesty counts...good work to you too.
Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Woody, you're the man!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Best topic on OGF, congrats to the ladies and their mates.


----------

